# can someone identify this plant?



## Lorren68 (Sep 15, 2011)

Found this today while hunting, I have never seen it before.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 16, 2011)

Euonymus americanus - American Strawberry Bush aka Hearts-a-Burstin (with love?) aka Bursting Hearts

It's an understory shrub that deer feed heavily on at times (though it is seldom common enough to make up a significant portion of their diet).


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 16, 2011)

rip18 said:


> Euonymus americanus - American Strawberry Bush aka Hearts-a-Burstin (with love?) aka Bursting Hearts
> 
> It's an understory shrub that deer feed heavily on at times (though it is seldom common enough to make up a significant portion of their diet).



What he said.  It is considered "deer ice cream."


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2011)

x3.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Sep 16, 2011)

The seeds were crushed and mixed with maiden hair fern root, used to kill lice in the hair.


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 23, 2011)

GAnaturalist said:


> The seeds were crushed and mixed with maiden hair fern root, used to kill lice in the hair.



WOW I learn some of the coolest things on the forum!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 23, 2011)

With a name that has Strawberry in it, is it edible?


----------



## farmer (Sep 23, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> With a name that has Strawberry in it, is it edible?



They're not considered edible.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 23, 2011)

farmer said:


> They're not considered edible.



 In my opinion, if'n you name something after something else that is edible, it better well be good to eat!


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 24, 2011)

rip18 said:


> Euonymus americanus - American Strawberry Bush aka Hearts-a-Burstin (with love?) aka Bursting Hearts
> 
> It's an understory shrub that deer feed heavily on at times (though it is seldom common enough to make up a significant portion of their diet).



spent over 30years rambling the woods and only saw two plants, one in ga. and one in north fl, thank you for the id. you must be a real live harry bottonist.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 25, 2011)

Chief, we have it on the banks of the Muckalee at Chehaw and I know of a creek bottom near Lake Blackshear where it is prolific. The Creek and Seminole called it Wahoo.


----------



## Trefer (Sep 26, 2011)

farmer said:


> They're not considered edible.



Hey is that a Darry Wood lodge in your avatar?  Do you have one too?


----------



## farmer (Sep 26, 2011)

Trefer said:


> Hey is that a Darry Wood lodge in your avatar?  Do you have one too?



I made that one, but Darry taught me how.  I can't afford his.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Sep 26, 2011)

We were perplexed by these yesterday on a hunt too. "Deer ice cream"?!? Good to know! The bush we saw was on the edge of a trail with sign everywhere. Think I'll put a cam and stand there.


----------



## danmc (Dec 6, 2011)

chief1941 said:


> spent over 30years rambling the woods and only saw two plants, one in ga. and one in north fl, thank you for the id. you must be a real live harry bottonist.



I've seen lots of those over along the Chattahoochee River in Roswell (Gold Branch).


----------



## hikingthehills (Mar 17, 2014)

Those grow almost every where around here, the bark and flowers are said to make you real sick. It's also been said to help with urinary tract infection. When I was a kid my granddad would make tea out of the roots if our stomach hurt. It tasted like cherries if you add some sugar. It was real good from what I can remember.


----------

